# Acid Reflux Wish!!!!



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Having seen several GI Docs who just want to hand out PPI's or H2 Blockers..I would love if theywould say" the last 1000 patients we interviewed said taking ginger 3x a day, aloe vera at night,avoid blah blah, try this enzyme", anything to give me another option. The data they collect over the months and years would be great..even if we had to take it in combination with a traditional treatment.The options we have now are so limited and DON'T SOLVE THE PROMBLEM!! only make the conditionworse in the long haul. Maybe one day there will be special centers that specialize just in IBS/Indigestion/Acid Reflux my belief is that their all conneced. I've read that 60% of all visits to GI Docs, are for either.IBS/ Indigestion/Acid Reflux. Three conditions which "look" perfectly fine when doing all traditional tests.(Unless you have inflamation/errosion in your esophagus) No wonder these drugs don't solve the problem!! They can't find wants wrong, only our symtoms/pain.Maybe one day they will develop new tests, identify the problem, and give the appropriate treatment. Boy what a novelty that would be!! In the mean time....we get to suffer with this!!!! I'm sorry to be venting so much!!!


----------



## anderson8297 (Jan 29, 2002)

I completely share your frustration. I have gone from IBS to recent severe burning and nausea in my stomach and am limiting my diet more and more. I am starting to wonder if chiropractic wouldn't help. Since IBS is not an "organic" condition, but a functional one, why does it have such clearly physical symptoms? I wonder if, while the organs themselves are not damaged, the neural messages to and from them are disabled. Perhaps chiropractic could help??? I will be talking with my physician about this, who is a DO and may be more open minded to it than MDs often are.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I used to suffer from constant indigestion, acid reflux (gotta love waking at night with that), and constant IBS d. I began a grape seed blend called Provex CV to control my cardio-vascular system and ended up treating all of these conditions at the same time. Years later found out that many people have had same success with diarrhea but I don't know if I am the only one or if it will regularly treat GERD as well.So there is stuff out there; but your GI probably doesn't want to know about them. I know my doctor isn't interested.Good luck in finding an answer to your wish.


----------

